# Breeding Project Update



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I just wanted to try and get an idea of what various members were experimenting in breeding right now? What species are you trying to get to breed?

Obviously Red Bellies
I've heard various members posting about interest in Caribe
People have tried on and off with Piraya. Is anyone currently working on this?

Are there any projects working with Serra's?


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

I would like to see a big effort to breed terns on a large scale and continuously. Then caribe and piraya. just my .02


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

I'm sure lots of people would love to see that. THe problem that people run into is that aggression becomes very heightend during the breeding and without a very large tank it's likely you will experience losses. At the price for a sexually mature Piranha's many people aren't willing to take the risk. That's why i'm wondering who is currently taking the risk


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pygocentrus cariba is my on-going project of the last few months. They are at/near the age where anything is possible (or not).


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

hastatus said:


> Pygocentrus cariba is my on-going project of the last few months. They are at/near the age where anything is possible (or not).
> [snapback]796020[/snapback]​


Frank what kind of tank setup and how many fish are you using?


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

I think frank has some info on his caribe set up in onemike's *pinned* ''going to breed caribe'' thread.

For most, attempting breeding ''experiments'' especially with serras, is just too much of a gamble. Unless you have dispensable cash flow, and the fish avalable to you, it's just not realistic for most in the hobby.


----------



## FootClanSkates (Apr 25, 2004)

I have had 2 7" piraya in a 75 gallon for a few months. Most of the time they are all buddy buddy, but every once in a while one will have a huge chunk taken out of them.

I know it's 50% chance I've got a male/female, but I'm hoping. I also know that 2 in a tank has large chances of raising aggression because of a lack of dispertion.

One can only hope.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

got some spilos and caribe that im going to attempt to make hump in spring


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

make hump...


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

IV got 3 terns with big potential 10" plus.They show minor signs of pre spawning with just water changes.
Not trying though at the moment, probuallly next year.


----------



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

8 red bellies in a 150. I had 9 but got rid of the youngest because he(she?) was only contributing NH3. They are 1 year old and I have 25 10gallon tanks on standby. Currently no lights and 2 emporer 350s and a HOT magnum full of carbon. They have just begun losing their spots and are about 7" -8" long.


----------

